# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Fiddle tunes jam in SE Portland OR?

## Dennis Ladd

I wonder if there are any folks getting together to play fiddle tunes in Southeast portland area. I live in Milwaukie and I need a push to keep the practice up.

If none ... anyone want to start one?

Dennis Ladd

----------


## Peter Barnett

Sunday jam at the Ladd Taphouse, 2-5 p.m.  The location should be easy for you to remember.  

Check out events on the Oregon Bluegrass Association web site.

----------


## Kevin Winn

Taborgrass will be starting back up in September.  Lots of jamming there.
Artichoke has a monthly Old-Time jam, as well.
Sessions at Strum Guitars at least once a month

----------


## Josh Levine

I guess it depends what you are looking for, whether it be bluegrass, old-time or Irish trad and at varying skill levels. They all feature fiddle tunes and all have jams around town. I play bluegrass, so am more knowledgable about those jams. Most feature some fiddle tunes but have more vocal tunes. Good ones are the White Eagle Jam on Thursday, the Ladd Addition Jam on Weds night, the Ladds Taphouse Sunday, Then there are a few others in Beaverton and in the West burbs as well as the Taborgrass class/jam stuff Kevin mentioned. Lots of opportunities. Best to check Bubba Guitar or Oregon Bluegrass Association website to try to figure out what you are looking for.

----------


## Dennis Ladd

Thanks, gentlemen, I will look into these. I appreciate the suggestions!

Dennis

----------


## Charlie Nugent

Hi,

I happen to be in Portland right now till Friday and I'm wondering if the jam in Ladd addition on Wednesday night is still happening? If so, what time does it start and where is it?

----------


## marcie easly

Hello!  District 7 Oregon Oldtime Fiddlers' jam from 1-4 PM the 1st Saturday of each month at the Sunnyside Grange, 31st and Sunnyside Street, Clackamas. (Easy on and off I205).  All acoustical instruments, singers and dancers and just listeners are welcome.  Check us out on Saturday, September 7th, or any 1st Saturday!

----------

